# new guy



## 1sicklx (May 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

Me: born in California to both Mexican parents and got my dual citizenship about 2 years ago... 

Also just finish purchasing 2 lots of land in otay tijuana area (right next to each other) and just finish building a 1500 square foot masonry house..(still not complete)..but already has electricity, water and sewer..(city area)..currently my father was deported and taking care of the property...

Im in my late 30s and plan on moving there in about 10 years to retired early..i speak fluent spanish and feel the over all experience of moving to Mex will be easy for me...im also a military vet and currently still work and live in cali...

maybe i can help someone out that may have questions


thanks

joe


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

1sicklx said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Me: born in California to both Mexican parents and got my dual citizenship about 2 years ago...
> 
> ...


Hi joe and welcome to the forum. For starters, I suggest not referring to California as "cali" because to many of us, "Cali" is a city in Colombia, not a state in the USA.


----------



## 1sicklx (May 26, 2016)

no problem, thanks for the welcome


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

1sicklx said:


> no problem, thanks for the welcome


You're welcome. When I first looked at your profile, I thought you were living in South America!

It's nice of you to offer to help anyone thinking of moving to the Tijuana area.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

1sicklx said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Me: born in California to both Mexican parents and got my dual citizenship about 2 years ago...
> 
> ...


Welcome, Joe. Plenty of U.S folks living in Tijuana whether they're of Mexican heritage or not. I love TJ, and no, the city has far more to offer than just getting drunk on the Revo, scoring generic Viagra or having a couple of molars filled. Plenty of U.S. retirees along with a few workers and college students living there. Also a good number of military veterans on a limited pension who find it economical, yet enjoy easy access to VA services a few miles away. Sounds like you've got it figured out. I'm sure you'll be comfortable, and applaud your plan to retire early.


----------



## 1sicklx (May 26, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Welcome, Joe. Plenty of U.S folks living in Tijuana whether they're of Mexican heritage or not. I love TJ, and no, the city has far more to offer than just getting drunk on the Revo, scoring generic Viagra or having a couple of molars filled. Plenty of U.S. retirees along with a few workers and college students living there. Also a good number of military veterans on a limited pension who find it economical, yet enjoy easy access to VA services a few miles away. Sounds like you've got it figured out. I'm sure you'll be comfortable, and applaud your plan to retire early.


thanks...i can't wait the l live the retired life...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## qroo_Paul (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------

